# Hat jemand Mielkes Folie UND Technik?



## Zebragras (14. Aug. 2013)

Hallo.

Ich suche Leute die von Mielkes die Folie und die Technik bezogen haben.
Mich würde interessieren ob und wie das alles funktioniert?

GLG


----------



## Zacky (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hat jemand Mielkes Folie UND Technik?*

Hallo.

Habe bei Ihnen die Folie (1,5mm PVC) gekauft und den Verlegeservice von Ihnen genutzt. Ist bereits das zweite Mal gewesen, sie haben den Schwimmteich und den Koiteich ausgekleidet. Beide Male vor Ort die Folie verlegen lassen. Sehr netter Kontakt und bisher alles ohne Probleme und ohne Mängel.


----------



## Zebragras (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hat jemand Mielkes Folie UND Technik?*

Super danke das hört sich gut an.
Technik?
Hat vielleicht jemand die technim von ihnen?


----------



## Zebragras (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hat jemand Mielkes Folie UND Technik?*

Meinte natürlich die Technik?
Hat die jemand und kann mir dazu auch noch ein wenig berichten?
GLG


----------



## Zebragras (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hat jemand Mielkes Folie UND Technik?*

Niemand???
Glaube ich ja fast nicht...


----------



## smart123 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hat jemand Mielkes Folie UND Technik?*

hallo zebragras!

wir haben die folie von mielke verlegen lassen und auch "die technik" eingesetzt: drainspinne, nv-pumpe, oase skimmer. haben auch ein pflanzenset über mielkes bezogen.

fa. mielke ist sehr freundlich, serviceorientiert und leistet gute arbeit. das "technikpaket" stellt für einen schwimmteich eher die untere grenze (kat 2) dar. das kann funktionieren, aber man muss den kieskörper schon sehr gut aufbauen (nur zertifizierten kies nehmen wg phosphatrisiko) und die durchströmung muss klappen.

wir haben die technik dann nach einem jahr doch nachgerüstet (vorfilter, phosphatabsorber, pumpenschacht etc etc). macht weniger arbeit und wir hatten probleme mit phosphat im kieskörper und im nachfüllwasser. 

meine empfehlung: lieber von vornherein einen pumpenschacht mit entsprechenden leitungen, ansaugungen etc vorsehen, da dann eine evtl notwendige nachrüstung viel einfacher ist.

gruss
smart123


----------

